# The Type Cast (MBTI Edition)



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

So let's say you're put in charge of coming up with a new daytime TV talk show similar to the format of shows like ABC's _The View_ and CBS' _The Talk_. Unique to this talk show will be that there will be five panelists, each representing an MBTI type.

Your goal is to get the most diverse array of personalities and viewpoints, but the challenge is to get that using only five of the sixteen MBTI types.

Which five types do you choose to be represented by the five panelists on your talk show?


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm combining my answers from both this thread and the Enneagram-based one here.

ESTJ - 8 (myself)
ENTP - 7
INFP - 4
ESFJ - 2
INFJ - 1


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd pick...
an INTJ,
an ENTP,
an ENFJ,
an ISTJ,
and an ESFP.


----------

